# MAC on craigslist?



## merlegirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey all! I have been working on my resume and such to apply at MAC here in indy! You can imagine my horror when scrolling through craigslist i found an open interview session at a local hotel and interviews continuing the next day if you pass day number one. Now i say horror because the interviews were on tuesday and wednesday and i ran across this on thursday. The add was for all open positions in IN. I called the local mac manager just to see if she had a scoop she said it was legit and that it doesnt mean they found everyone they need.....still a bummer. Anyone else ever heard of them doing this? I had no idea maybe ive been under a rock? thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 30, 2009)

That is unusual IMO...However Job Listings on Craigslist are no longer free...they do charge for them now so maybe....My husband used to list jobs for free on there now they charge just like Monster etc....But yeah it does seem weird...But maybe their is a broader reach with CL...I mean a lot of people look on there everyday


----------



## Annie (Aug 30, 2009)

I actually found out about, and got my job at MAC via a craigslist ad. While, it wasn't an open interview kind of thing, they still posted and continue to post ads in the DC area.


----------



## merlegirl (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!! I found it unusual as well. I checked for other states to see If they posted nething else but didn't c much. I'll have to keep checking back though.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've noticed "odd job postings" on Craigslist as well.  

A little off topic though, lol, they had a posting in which my local DMV was hiring.

I guess many companies are suffering trying to finding new people so they need to reach out to websites.


----------

